# Cycling sand....?



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

May seem like a silly question, but does cycling a setup with sand substrate take longer than with "other" substrates?

I realize that cycling is about ammonia/nitrite and bacteria. My question, I guess, comes down to the flow in and out of the substrate. The finer sand granules would seem to allow less flow in and out, hence, my question.

This is non-planted and not setup to be planted any time soon. Its a unique out-of-the-ordinary deal, so standard--add plants--won't help. Its not feasible to add plants at this time.

It seems that the finer grain size of (washed play) sand would offer more surface area for the bacteria than larger grained substrates, but at the cost of possibly reduced flow through the substrate.

I use Stability, Ammonia Alerts and Prime.

Anybody have any thoughts on this....?

Thanx!


----------

